# Painting Trailers



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well looks like I am going to get a 6 X 12 enclosed trailer. Instead of putting decals on it I will probabley have my wife paint some goose hunting scenes. Any suggestions on what type of paint to use?


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I would rethink the decal deal. You can go to refugeforums.com and find the decals. They are pretty good. They also will do custom lettering for you. That's what I did. The cost is very reasonable.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I did my truck up with waterfowldecals.com but I just wanted to break from the normal old decals. Did you have any problems covering up the wall screws or rivets on the sides? Did the decals bubble?


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I did my decals across the back door. So, I did not hit any of the rivets. No problems with bubbling.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PC, your wife outsource her work?  I was thinking of something original myself.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

She does anything I tell her too!! :wink: She is all nervous about doing it. She was like what if I blank it up and I said well you will have to un blank it up.

Anyway once she is done with mine and if you like it then I am sure she would have no problem doing it for you. She is not the best but think she does pretty good work. I have some disney stuff she has done that I can e-mail to you.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Make sure she gets the Nodak outdoors logo on there!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hell yaaaa!!! I still need some decals for my truck. Chris let me know the $$$ and I will proudly represent!!!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Get back to work Dan. It's not 4:30 yet.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

It is now!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I was thiking on painting my trailer if I get one to. I havent used my waterfowl painting skills since 11 th grade though.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

DJL - Must be nice to be your own boss!!! - or retired!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> Hell yaaaa!!! I still need some decals for my truck. Chris let me know the $$$ and I will proudly represent!!!


I'll get some sent out to you tomorrow.

I'll use the shipping address from the store.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:beer: Just make sure it is the Delta Drive address. Would not want someone else to get my decals!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Perry, The problem with being your own boss is that I work for a broke, grumpy, a** hole!!!!!!


----------

